# Any wood unsafe for cutting boards



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Are there any hardwoods that are considered unsafe for cutting boards? I have a large piece of wenge but never see people using it for cutting boards. Is it safe to use? I use food safe finishes so I am only concerned with the wood itself.


----------



## Lochlainn1066 (Oct 18, 2010)

Google "toxic woods" or "wood toxicity" and you'll find what you need, although some of it needs decoding from the species to the common name. Some wood encyclopedias have it too.

Generally, domestics tend to be safe except for black locust and yew in the northwest. I don't work with exotics much so I can't help with wenge in particular.


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

I would stay with domestics since I had a reaction from Cocobolo. Could be just me but I am not sure. Let us know what you find out and do.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

American cherry and maples are real good, walnut is good but some can react to it. Many oaks are hard enough but the grain is so open that bacteria can grow and water will go through it like straws (made a nice piece of fire wood that way). You want a hard wood and tight grain and check out the toxidity tables.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

cancel


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Health hazards:The dust produced when cutting or sanding wenge can cause dermatitis similar to the effects of poison ivy and is an irritant to the eyes. The dust also can cause respiratory problems and drowsiness.[citation needed] Splinters are septic, similar to those of greenheart (the wood of Chlorocardium rodiei).

looked up in seach in google under wenge


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Stay away from rosewoods (Dalbergia family). Iff you want to use exotics, yellowheart and bloodwood are ok, I THINK. Maple, cherry, walnut, birch, osage orange; good old domestic, tight grain hardwoods.

Steve


----------



## millssnell (Oct 24, 2010)

Any one know how poplar would work?


----------



## ChrisCarr (Jun 19, 2010)

Poplar is sometimes considered a hardwood (which i don't agree with) but its not nearly as hard as maple, cherry,etc.

I personally wouldn't use poplar, I don't think its hard enough for cutting boards, plus in my opinion it is more of a hassle to work than real hardwoods.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Poplar will not work as pores are too large. Too many places for bugs to hide. Poploar is a hardwood, but only because of it's taxonomy. It is a SOFT hardwood. Hickory is a HARD hardwood. Hickory would work.

Steve

Steve


----------

